# Moldy Marrow Bones



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yuck! That is nasty! Where they expired? Or did the bag not have an experation date on it? I honestly wouldn't think of a dog product like that getting mold on it. I will have to do more watching.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

kellange123 said:


> Yuck! That is nasty! Where they expired? Or did the bag not have an experation date on it? I honestly wouldn't think of a dog product like that getting mold on it. I will have to do more watching.


Well the bones weren't moldy when I bought them. They ate all the meat and marrow out of the bones over a week ago, so it was just bone left and the inside and outside of the bone started getting moldy. Weird.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Were they foreign products or made in the USA???


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Were they foreign products or made in the USA???


They weren't made anywhere I bought them at the meat counter! LOL. The cow made them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm I would say they shouldn't have done that so quickly then. And not everyone has meat counters anymore Miss Smarty


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> And not everyone has meat counters anymore Miss Smarty


:bowrofl::lol::burnout:
Oh, you two...lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Maybe Im having a 'blonde moment' here...but isnt it normal for a week old bone to go mouldy?? Mine get them for 2 nights and they are put in the fridge at the end of the first night and given again once more before the bin! If its longer than that I start to smell the meat going off a bit so throw them away!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have som many dogs that the meat never has a chance to go bad. They are cleaned so thoroughly I guess that is why we don;t have mold issue. If I just had one or two dogs I might have the same problem. Never thought ot it like that.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Maybe Im having a 'blonde moment' here...but isnt it normal for a week old bone to go mouldy?? Mine get them for 2 nights and they are put in the fridge at the end of the first night and given again once more before the bin! If its longer than that I start to smell the meat going off a bit so throw them away!


that is true,but my boys will devour all the meat and the marrow withing an hour or so. They are vultures. Right now the actually bone itself is growing mold. I have never seen these bones do this. 

Maybe they left some extra drool on them they caused them to go moldy from the moisture???


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any tiny bits of food left on will mold ( even microscopic amounts ). Just think if you left raw meat or milk out unrefrigerated............. it would spoil and mold quickly. YUCK !!!!!!!! Just as when feeding raw, be very careful with the raw bones and follow safe handling practices just as you would for raw meat..... it could be very dangerous otherwise.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hmmm I would say they shouldn't have done that so quickly then. And not everyone has meat counters anymore Miss Smarty


 
It is the meat counter at the local grocery store. :doh: I don't think we have any meat markets around here that I know of anyway??? hmmmm I will have to check.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Any tiny bits of food left on will mold ( even microscopic amounts ). Just think if you left raw meat or milk out unrefrigerated............. it would spoil and mold quickly. YUCK !!!!!!!! Just as when feeding raw, be very careful with the raw bones and follow safe handling practices just as you would for raw meat..... it could be very dangerous otherwise.


Hey watch it I was about to go eat breakfast. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hey watch it I was about to go eat breakfast. LOL


At your own risk darlin


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh now I am checking everything. LOL I am even going to smell the milk this time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hooch.... just don't smell the bully sticks !


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Let me understand this: these are bones that you had _already _given them, and they'd been laying around, right? Has it been humid? 
I keep the marrow bones that I buy in the freezer, and give them to the dogs frozen. Once they've gotten the marrow out and chewed them a bit, I throw them out. I have found a couple out in the dog yard that were moldy - they'd been out in rain and heat, so I can see that.
If these are bones that you just bought, and you've stored them properly I would certainly take them back.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Marrow Bones*

As I write this Kelso is at my feet chewing on his daily marrow bone.

First, we buy ours at safeway here on the coast. The butcher gets in a leg bone and cuts it for me. 

As for mold, I just checked Kelso's toy basket. I counted 11 old bones,
so that is 11 days worth. Not a spot of mold anywhere. As for climate we live on the Oregon Coast. 1 mile from the Ocean, go figure.

Oh yea, I threw away all but six.

Kelso's meaty bones are his favorite treat. And let me tell you,
he never lets me forget it.

I store them in the freezer. When I give him one from the refer in the morning I take another one from the freezer to the refer.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Well the bones weren't moldy when I bought them. They ate all the meat and marrow out of the bones over a week ago, so it was just bone left and the inside and outside of the bone started getting moldy. Weird.


Probably from the saliva. I took Daisy some food in a butter dish when we went hunting last week, I was cleaning out our hunting stuff and there was a piece of food in their moldy. So I guess that might be the case. The rest of her food wasn't moldy.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hooch.... just don't smell the bully sticks !


I hope no one does that. :no: Fresh or old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is strange. I've never seen mold on any that Oakly has had and some of the ones on my floor now are several months old. Then there are his "treasured" ones that he has dug up from under the front porch that my previous dog Arby buried over two years ago. I have to admit some of those have come through the door looking pretty nasty but I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## ginger-ly (Jun 24, 2007)

Both my dogs eat marrow bones, they lick the whole thing clean within 10 minutes. They will chew on the bone part for weeks. I have never noticed anything abnormal about the bones. I will be looking even more close now that you mention that. Thats scary!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hooch.... just don't smell the bully sticks !


Now that just ain't right!!!!!!!! ROFLMBO


----------

